# Fort Saskatchewan



## Eire2012 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone
Anyone know about Fort Saskatchewan the area and what's it like to live there?
How far to travel there from Edmonton


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

It's about 25km outside Edmonton, a half hour drive?


----------

